# Can my betta eat sea monkeys?



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

*Can my betta eat sea monkeys? Please reply*

So sea monkeys are a type of brine shrimp right? Will it be safe to feed them to my bettas? Is there anything other than that powder food (the little packet of food that comes with them) I can feed the sea monkeys to make them healthier for my bettas? Also should I start feeding my bettas live food like fruit flies? Will they be more active, happier and live longer when fed live food? If I raise mosquito larva is that safe for them to eat? Can bettas eat snail eggs? Are those freeze dried blood worms any good for bettas? Any other food suggestions? My 5 bettas are currently eating betta pellets but I think they will be happier with some variety in their diet like live food. Plus I don't want to feed them betta pellets anymore because my bettas get constipated sometimes (I feed them 2 pellets a day). I also occasionally feed them betta flakes (like 3 times a month). Are flakes good for bettas.. cuz if not I'm gonna toss them. (the pic is sea monkeys.. sea monkeys are aren't this big they are wayyyyyyy smaller.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sea monkeys are fine, same as brine shrimp. You can feed them things like egg yolks, yeast, fish meal & soybean powder. Probably even ground up pellets like Omega One or NLS which in turn would make the brine shrimp more nutritious. 

I think they will find live food stimulating because it's like hunting their food down. I'm not sure sure if it offers the complete nutrition that's in a high quality pellet. I think you would be better off doing a mixture of both. 

If you are feeding a good pellet you shouldn't really see issues with constipation unless there is something wrong with your fish. What brand of pellets are you feeding? 

Raising mosquito larvae can be tricky. It might even be illegal in your area. They spray for mosquitoes in my area so there is a possibility of pesticides harming your fish. I think you would be better off raising wingless fruit flies instead.

I feed my bettas Omega One betta Buffet or New Life Spectrum pellets. I feed frozen foods like bloodworms, mysis shrimp & daphia as a weekly treat. To tell you the truth brine shrimp are pretty far down the list as far as nutritional value go. I really don't use them all that much. 

I'm not a fan of flakes so in my opinion you could lose them.


----------



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

I feed my bettas this: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/food/t...-catid-300008?var_id=36-17446&_t=pfm=category


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Mine likes live daphnia, and they seem quite good for the digestive system.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Top Fin pellets are pretty much the bottom of the barrel. Switch to Omega One Betta Buffet pellets or NLS Betta, small fish or community formula pellets and you will see a difference.


----------



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

thank you


----------



## valerynnxo (Jul 22, 2015)

A mixture of high quality pellets and live (certified healthy) food is a good way to go...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the idea of feeding the brine shrimp with healthy betta food. I bought frozen brine shrimp which have been gut loaded with healthy stuff. 

Yes you can feed fruit flies to bettas as well but unless you want to be overrun in your house you probably don't want to encourage the breeding of ones with wings! There are wingless fruit flies you can buy now but I never liked the idea of doing that. When I had bettas I would catch fruit flies on my finger and feed them live. My bettas loved them.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooh! I just might buy myself some seamonkeys now ;D 
I had several tanks with them as a kid, and I adored them! They are awesome little critters


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Sometimes as a treat, I buy my betta fish crickets. But I just have to make sure they are the smallest ones that my LFS can catch


----------

